# the perfect place for a horse!



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

what would your dream property be?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Susan's Dream Barn :!: :!: :arrow: 


I would have a TON of property, I would like a dirt Indoor and Outdoor arena, a meadow, easy access to a big trail area and a bridle path. The Barn would have 12 X 12 foot stall area with a option to go into an outdoor stall as well. There would be a small locker by each stall for individual use as well as a feed room and public Tack room...And of course it would have horses everywhere!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

1000+ acres. Mostly flat rich green lush grazing land, but some really good tree hilled parts. Underground Spring fed spring. Indoor and outdoor arenas. Stables. 

Tennis court, big house, with indoor, inground swimming pool. 

I would have my own horse stud...connemara i think. And i would be filthy rich hahahahaha :roll:


----------



## johngurldeere (Jan 7, 2007)

*dreamin*

i would have to say a 22 horse indoor arena with about 400 acres. the arena would have to be 120 x 200 and there would be dividers on the sides of the arena so the horses would not be able to see into the arena. i would have my boyfriend in the barn with his horse shoing and of course i would give lessons as i do knoe. there would be full time 24/7 care and the barn would be beautiful. i also would want to more seperate barns that would include a mare motel with 12x12 foalin stalls and a stud barn. the pastures would be setup so that all horses could be out and no one would go threw the fence. id atleast have 200 additional acres for hay and oats.


----------



## rockymountain (Jan 16, 2007)

My dream barn.....
It would be in the country or mountains. With about 300-400 acres. Indoor and outdoor arena with the best stuff I can get(for my money :shock: ).


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

we have already decided IF we won the lottery (a really big one) :

that we would attempt to buy all the land, surrounding us, for at least 2 square miles. at this time it is pretty much all owned by 3 families and the majority of it is fenced pasture land, or planted in wheat.

we would continue to live in the house we are presently in, but add onto it, with at least one more bedroom and a full ADA bathroom, enclosed screened patio off our bedroom, and a screened patio at the front door. we would also add on a two car garage with a canning kitchen on one end, and an attached greenhouse.  

we already have the blueprints for the barn that we want. it will have two stalls on the north and south sides both, with an 11' walkway in the middle that will have access to each stall, the feed/tack room, and it will have a wash bay also. each stall will have a separate fenced run/paddock but also have access to the full pasture when needed/wanted. 

we want to use some of that pasture land (neighbors) to build a hunting preserve for the purpose of hunting pheasant, quail, turkey, and deer. (also a few coyote and bobcats) the land is already prime for that with crops planted in some areas but we would swap out some of the wheat for corn, milo, soybeans, etc. those crops would attract even more game than is already there. 

once we had the game preserve started, we would bribe  our daughter and son-in-law to move home, from mississippi, to run the hunting aspect of it. they are perfect for it. all he thinks/dreams/talks about is hunting and guns,  and she is usually right there beside him, although not as obsessed as him. 
i'm sure we would find a job for the other three daughters, although none of them are interested in hunting. :roll: maybe something in the public relations area......


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

sparky said:


> 1000+ acres. Mostly flat rich green lush grazing land, but some really good tree hilled parts. Underground Spring fed spring. Indoor and outdoor arenas. Stables.
> 
> Tennis court, big house, with indoor, inground swimming pool.
> 
> I would have my own horse stud...connemara i think. And i would be filthy rich hahahahaha :roll:


     same


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll try to keep it short hehe. I would have 2830 acres of land by the Blackfoot with all types of land on it, lush fields of grass, mountainous terrain, river, lake, forest, etc. 

I have seen this property that I want before, it is terrific I got no idea if it's still for sell though... I would have a ranch house (probably 2 bedrooms... maybe 3) and some small cabins. The cabins would be for the hired cowboys and the ranch house for me and my boyfriend but not a fancy house because he is a rugged cowboy, not the fancy type at all haha probably why we get along... anyway back to the topic lol. 

I am soo easily sidetracked :roll: I would have hundreds of head of free-range cattle and many work horses for roping, cutting etc. I would have the well house heated for winter and kenels for my hunting dogs. And maybe a small barn for sick horses. Plus probably a smoke house and a big garage with freezers for the meat from our hunting, trapping, and to keep the firewood in..Probably the 30 acres closest to the house would be fenced for the horses. 

Sounds so nice to think about *sigh*


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol that was 1 hell of a thought i want that house aswell lol  would be just like a fairytale


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

My dream barn/life....
Lets see,,,,300 acres with lots of lush green grass and trees, of course some trails and streams and a jumping area and a large barn (that was white w/a green roof  ) with an indoor arena and not too far away would be the covered outdoor arena and a round pen. My house would be connected to the barn  and I would have lots of Friesians and Friesian Crosses  Of course I would breed them, I would also board horses and give lessons.  Oh, the power of dreams...
(I think I just got an idea for a story :wink: )


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't like having horses on too much land..(such as 300 acres.) without them having separate fenced paddocks....To hard to catch a horse!


----------



## kelly (Feb 14, 2007)

*paradise*

This is my first post here,,,so I guess I'll add my vision of my perfect place,,
About 60-100 acres, fully fenced with PVC natural colored fencing, with a strand of electric to keep the horses from leaning on it,,natural springs running through the pastures...the land would be divided up into seperate pastures....about 30 acres or so would be for hay production. Throughout the property, a variety of shady large mature trees and trails. A mix of gently rolling and flat land.
A 20 stall stable with 12 X 12 stalls, matted with a center isle. A "rain pasture" to turn horses out when the fields are too wet (to keep from getting torn up)....A large indoor arena attached with a breezeway to the stable.
A small 2 stall stable for sick or foaling mares...
A heated tack room with bathroom and laundry room...
A main house for my family..reasonable size,nothing too big or too small
An inground pool, trails for my children to ride bikes on 
An outdoor arena with nice footing, a round pen, a dressage arena, paths and trails that would accomidate a carriage/buggy
I'd love to use this place as a theraputic riding facility and equine retirement home. In addition to a few boarders and occasional lessons. I've also wanted to do summer camp for kids too...
oh, and I guess if money was no object, throw in a really cute handyman to fix everything, and a chef to cook for me each day!
I guess that's it...enough stuff...nice to dream about...
back to reality..
kelly


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Back in Washington, were our old barn was  (yes they do have some stables in Washington!) Nahhh, CA's not that bad.... but there's obviously not that many horse people here. But it's all good.


----------



## Allie.loves.horses (Jun 13, 2007)

I would'nt have to much space...... Big stables so horses feel more confortable ...... tack room ......... indoor and outdoor area well fenced paddocks...... lots of fresh green grass ...... and best of all THE HORSES !!!! .................


----------



## BKWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

Well....

I would like firstly beautiful GREEN paddocks instead of the dust bowls we have at the moment. About 1000 acres of flat paddocks and some hills down the back for cross country training.
The paddocks would have white fencing wire with small paddocks close to the homestead and then down the back in the hills would be the big turnout paddocks.

The homestead would have a big house with an indoor pool, tennis court (not that i play tennis) many bedrooms (all with ensuites of course) and huge living rooms and dining rooms.
Around the homestead would be many cottages for visitors and accommodation to make a bit of money!

The stable complex would be close to the house and the paddocks and there would also be a cottage for the grooms! lol
There would be about 20 very large stables, 3 big undercover hot water horse washes, 3 foaling stables and 3 stallion stables. there would be a seperate huge tack room with expensive saddles, bridles etc. etc.. there would be a big feed room with all different feed and supplements to match each horses needs.
there would also be a sitting area with a t.v. kitchen, fire place and a huge sofa lol
Everything will be heated in winter and cooled in summer! 

I would have a medical area with horse walkers and other very expensive useless medical things lol

There would be an 80m x 40m indoor for dressage and another indoor (100m x 100m) for showjumping the indoors would have a long viewing area along the side and there would also be an outdoor arena.
I would have a Huge cross country course with jumps ranging from 1* to 4* size profesionally built.

I would use this lovely property for horse competitions, accommodation and training my Olympic! horses

lol of course i doubt this will ever happen even if i did win tatts!  

one can dream haha


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow if only I could have this.

Around 500 acres
50 stall barn for horses in full work/showing.

10 stall stallion barn (connemara, selle francais,hanoverian and tb studs)

30 stall mare motel

Cross country course

2 covered lighted arenas

1 outdoor lighted grand prix jumping arena

full court and short court dressage dressage arenas

at least 5 ten acre pastures green and rolling with solid wood fencing painted WHITE

1 mile groomed galloping track

conditioning track which should be gently rolling grass and dirt

Eurociser (fancy hotwalker)

tack lockers built into the stalls as its easier to keep things neat and organized. 

hot water wash racks

and of course lots of grooms to keep everything clean and shiny.

Now if only I had 10 million dollars......


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh goodness...I could go crazy with this....here we go (this is quite detailed):

Indoor/outdoor arenas- sand footed, with natural dirt mixed in. Indoor would be 200x260, outdoor would have a large jumping arena, and a seperate standard dressage arena. There would be enough jump equipment for 30+ jumps. wood ples and PVC standards, all different colors, w/ planks, rolltops, and liverpools. 

I would also have a 3 acre cross country course, with sweet jumps, including in and out water jumps. 

There would be 20+ acres of good pasture, lined with white fences. 

The barn(s)

The main barn would be 28 stalls, each stall would be 12x12, with lots of pine bedding. There would be 3 aisles housing those 28 stalls, and at the end of each of those aisles, would be a tack room (room for 15 saddles, bridles, and tack trunks, with wooden lockers in the middle for various boarder items). On each side, and in the middle of those aisles, would be wash stalls, and grooming cross ties. The Width of these aisles would be large enough for two horses to pass through. The feed room would be located in the middle of the barn, for easy access from all directions.

The Second barn would be specially for breeding and foaling. On one side would be 20x20 mare and foal stalls, and on the other would be 12x12 stallion stalls. There would be lots of room inbetween the mares and stallions. In the barn would be 4 wash racks, two on the mare side, two on the stallion side. In the middle of the barn would be a feed room, which would be next to an equipment room, with medicines, and foaling supplies.

It would be awesome if I had all this....if only......


----------



## cleveland (Jun 28, 2007)

I would have an wounderful barn with 8 asoulutly beautiful golden rail stalls and a walkway going from my hous to my barn fully clossed...plastic drop windows in each stoll a washh bay in the midle two tack rooms one for me and one for the few boarders i might have 
a roffed but outdoor arena as bog as a football field and an out door one just as big 
a huge pasture and a coupl slightly smaller ones and a carral


----------



## El Gato (Aug 21, 2007)

Gammelquarterhorses said:


> what would your dream property be?


I have found it! I moved to Spain 3 years ago with my horse (from Germany). We now live on a 500 m2 section with my horse in the front yard! When I get up in the morning and look out of my bedroom window...he's right there. It's the perfect place for him to: He has ca. 300m of the section to himself with a little shelter. During the day I take him out for grazing on empty sections (people love it), and the neighbours kids feed him bread and lettuce through the fence al day. Realy, it couldn't be better for either of us!


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine's pretty simple!

Around 35 acres. Ten for hay. The other 25 would be:


A Total of 15 stalls, in two barns. Two wash racks, seperate tack lockers for each boarder. (With their own personal padlock) Laundry facilities. A Grooming bay in each barn. 

A 100 by 60 indoor.

200 by 100 outdoor

66 round pen

Three large pasture (5 acres each) and smaller dry lots.

A small house for me.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

30 acres (15 fenced for pasture turnout and dry lots)
2- 8 stall barns (12x16)
2 hot/cold wash racks (one in each barn)
2 heated tack rooms (one in each barn)
lounge room (couches, tv, fridge etc!)
hay/shavings barn
covered lighted arena 
outdoor arena
round pen


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm actually in the process of trying to buy my dream place (just waiting for someone to buy my house!!)

7 acres, cleared and grassy

2 large pastures

huge shelter for the horses

building a 36x48 barn with 6 stall, a tack room and a feed room with a 3 sided shelter off the one side of the barn

a chicken coop for my egg laying hens

a large fenced in backyard for my dogs

with a 4 bedroom farmhouse on a quiet country road.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, living in the country would probably bore me to death so Im thinking something like this...

20 acres in a lesser rural area just outside a large suburb. There would be no house, only an appartment attached to the barn, Probably a 20 stall place with a small indoor for rainy days and a full wash/grooming hall area. 

I guess the apartment would be important, so I'd go for quality in a smaller arrangement. I'd also like to have a nice greenhouse off the apartment...

Other than that I'd love a place in the city. I could go back and forth and live in the apartments, do all the things I love and just imagine the batchelor potential.

As far as ammenities, I've already listed the indoor for rainy days. Possibly split the barn in two with 15 boarder stalls and 5 private stalls. There would need to be a round pen and a hot walker. Plenty of parking for whatever might arise such as small shows. There would also need to be an area to park a trailer and truck and a seperate hay and bedding storage shed. 

Green fields with electrobraid surrounding them. I always thought it would be cool to have a pasture with some very mature trees lined up in rows running down the middle. There are two 5 acre Pecan Groves at my school that inspired that thought. 

Add in a good number of boarders and trainers to keep the place lively, and I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My ideal barn would be as follows:

The FIRST barn, which would be fore mares/geldings and boarders, would have a dozen or more 24x24 stalls and one 30x30 for mother and foal with an outdoor paddock attached that I could close up if needbe. There will be a spiral staircase int he lounge, oh yes, I'm having a lounge, leading to the hayloft which will have an open space above each stall for tossing hay down into. I will have two wash-stalls with running hot and cold water. There will be three-horse wide cement walkways, a roomy nicely dirty padded indoor arena with GOOD lighting, doors that close up tightly with heating and air conditioning. A large tack room with at least five trailer-tie hitches to tacking up. The grooming shed will be built into the wall in there, with sections for each different brush, spray, hoof pick, and comb you could think of! Across the hall is the entrance to the indoor arena which will be no smaller than a football field. On the other side of the tack room it will lead outside. To the right are trails ranging from a short one mile trail to about 5 or more miles. If you go to the left there is the entrance to the basic outdoor arena, and next to that is the gate to the jumping arena. 

My second barn will have one wash stall with hot and cold water, a smaller indoor arena and a similar tack room. This barn will be for the studs. The stalls will be 24x24. There will be one pasture that is about 100acres and a separate pasture for the stallions, this one will be about 60 acres and kept on the other side. Both pastures will be built out of wood reinforced with electric fence tape. 

Overall, there will be about 400acres, with my house there too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The current facility I board at added with LOADS of gorgeous trails!


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

ummm this is hard... 
OH i would love! to have a stable that has about 8 on both sides with a tack room on one of the sides 
and about 10 acres grass all cut and green black or white metal fence 16 + hh horses  black to white, chestnut to dapple 
a couple oak trees
a jump arena
a barrel arena
ill think of some more later


----------

